# Halloween Haunter's Block - need help



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello fellow haunters...

Since it's the first year I'm actually going to be home on Halloween, I'm thinking of doing something "big". So I decided on starting early (since it's the first time I'm going to make an outside display).

The only problem is... I can't think of anything to do in the front of my house...
I don't have a porch, I don't have a lawn (can't stick anything in the ground), and I'm directly under a street light...

So I was wondering if any of you could give my brain a jump start, please...

Here's a pic of my house:









Here are some dimensions: The usable part in the front is about 7m x 5m (23 feet x 16 feet) with three small shrubs in the middle... And if it attracks a crowd this year, maybe I can incorporate some part of my garage too next year)

Thanks in advance,

Ciao,
DocK


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

You could use an axworthy device between the house and the streetlamp and fly a ghost or a couple of bats. That's a start.


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Allright Jaege, thanks

I'll look into that...


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Projections or a couple of flying crank ghosts in the windows would be cool. I don't know if the overhead streetlight would be strong enough to obscure anything in your windows.
You can make stands with upright rebar in 2"x4" blocks like this:








(or, if you weld, you could weld the rebar to steel plates) 
You can use these to stand up cemetery fencing made of 1/2" PVC or tombstones with 1/2" PVC embedded within them for support.
(I don't know the availability or sizes of the equivalent materials in Belgium)


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I would do a cemetery scene in front of the garage and maybe cover the door with corn stalks or make a a mausoleum entrance with a ghost floating in the entry way. Window projections upstairs. And to area left of the entry door, maybe some hay bales stacked two high to create a corridor to the door, and some cool static/animated props behind the hay bales.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Do you own or rent the house where you live? If you own then you can do things that you otherwise could not do if you are renting. Giving the size of your space to work in, think I would suggest that you have an entrance on one side and exit out the other. You might check to see what your town or city has for any ordinance about setting things up in your front patio area.

Since it's for one night only that your going to be having people around. You might check with your home insurance company to see if you need any extra coverage while letting people onto your property. Since you have a street light directly over where you are having your haunt, you might consider having a large tent to go over the whole driveway or patio area out front to darken it some.

That area would be a nice spot for a mausoleum of some sort. Again people could enter in one side and exit out the other. In the back part would be a wall with crypt vaults and maybe people could open the vaults. Some would be for adults and other down below for the kids to open.

You would have a caretaker guide them though. Where the shrubs are in the middle part of your driveway, you could build a partition or divider wall to keep the entrance and exits apart. There are people or friends behind the vault wall so when people like adults (teenagers) reach in to see whats there, some dark hand grabs them or just touches them. For the younger kids, they would find a few gold coin candies they could keep.

You might develop a story line about who is buried there and about some hidden treasures they may find. Check into some of the local folklore there and play on that type of theme. Not knowing what the traditions that are followed there, or if you follow more of the American Halloween traditions of handing out candy for the kids.

This all depends on how much time you have and money, and there is nothing wrong with just making a cemetery or graveyard scene. The cost can be less and also less time in building sets like you would for this idea. Then there is the traditions of the regions where you live, but you would have to decide on this because of some deep rooted thoughts on creatures like Vampires, and Werewolves. If these traditions are still a part of the regions culture (or if they even were).

So it's up to you what you want to do, and I know there will be more of us who will share their thoughts and ideas to help you decide on what to do for Halloween. Happy Haunting :jol: 
*_


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

OK

Thanks everyone for the great thoughts...

So now I've heard that there's going to be a Halloween tour passing by my house this year, so I really want to bring my A-game...

I think I'm going to start by making some fences... and see where it goes from there...
I hope I can get my hands on some hay bales and corn stalks...


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Are there any traditions that are followed there in Belgium or the city you live in? This might help us in giving you more thoughts on what to do for your display! Just a thought.....*_


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Troll Wizard said:


> _*Do you own or rent the house where you live?
> *_


It's my own property.

The folklore legend over here is more into whitches, wolves, Dracula, etc... not necessarily the gory stuff. And people aren't all that into the "overly commercial American Halloween"-style (as I've been told by some neighbours last year...)

I'm curious... now I'm thinking a Witches Shack, then I'm thinking a simple graveyard with an undertaker... It's hard to decide...


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*We have people that go into the gore, but for the most part here I think it's the more traditional themes. You know like witches, ghost, haunted houses, vampires, that sort of thing.

Why not combine both of the ideas you have a graveyard leading up to the witches shack. Make sure your undertaker carries a lantern to guide those living through the graveyard.

One other thing....has anyone ever done Zombies there, you know...the walking dead type? Always looking for brains to eat. 
*_


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Well, we know of zombies... we tried them... It wasn't a great success...


----------

